# jerk sauce



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Ever try Jamaican jerk seasonings Its a different taste experience. It is fairly spicy cooking. I believe the real thing is a mixture of dry seasonings mixed into a rub. You can buy it in a liquid form.It goes pretty good with wild game. There is a liquid form made by World Harbors that is very good. I just tried a brand called Consorzio it tastes like tobacco. Dont buy it.You can buy a very good dry rub at Tochie health foods in Fargo. Bio man mentioned a sauce called Pickapepper this is a jerk sauce i in a steak sauce form. Give it a try. Fun to experiement. with your cooking.


----------

